# Unable To See Signatures



## NinasLongAmbition (Jun 4, 2015)

Ever since this new site has been available, I am unable to see siggys . Any clue as to why?


----------



## Barbie83 (Jun 30, 2015)

Same here


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 30, 2015)

I see them but they're so darn tiny :/


----------

